
Ask HN: What are some interesting tech trivia questions? - alansmitheebk
I&#x27;m working on a multiple-choice quiz web app for fun (and to use for code samples). The questions are trivia about programming history and other arcana (it&#x27;s intended to be fun for your coffee break, not a tech assessment of any kind).<p>I would love for people to post some interesting trivia questions and their answers!<p>Thanks in advance!<p>- Al
======
byoung2
Not sure of the best way to word the question but the scope resolution
operator in PHP (::) is called Paamayim Nekudotayim, which means double colon
in Hebrew.

[http://php.net/manual/en/language.oop5.paamayim-
nekudotayim....](http://php.net/manual/en/language.oop5.paamayim-
nekudotayim.php)

